# Heating silver oxide batteries



## saadat68 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi
I want add batteries in to a homemade rotatory furnace and heat them for some minutes. (For decompose them)

Is there any problem? Such as waste silver ?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 2, 2016)

Let me google that for you.

"silver oxide batteries explosion"

Come on...


----------



## saadat68 (Nov 2, 2016)

anachronism said:


> Let me google that for you.
> 
> "silver oxide batteries explosion"
> 
> Come on...



I know they explode because I tested it. I don't know what happens for example when heat 1 kg! 
But I want to know is there any risk about silver waste ?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 2, 2016)

saadat68 said:


> Hi
> I want add batteries in to a homemade rotatory furnace and heat them for some minutes. (For decompose them)
> 
> Is there any problem? Such as waste silver ?



... such as release of mercury.
If that is not enough to scare you into rational thinking I do not know what does.


----------



## saadat68 (Nov 2, 2016)

YES
You right I think must forget this way too


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 4, 2016)

To assist in the opening of silver batteries I used aqua regia. ref: "30 and more recovery procedures"


----------

